# MLB Postseason on Sirius via ESPN?



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Sirius' satellite service carries ESPN Radio on ch. 82. This October, most ESPN Radio terrestrial stations will broadcast ESPN Radio's Major League Baseball's postseason games. Will Sirius also carry those games via its satellite carriage of ESPN Radio?

Also, does Sirius' satellite service channel currently carry Sunday Night Baseball on ESPN?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

There's usually a question as to when SiriusXM will go from "home feed only" to "home, away, and national feed" of playoff games. If memory serves, after the first round, all the feeds are carried but it seems to be somewhat variable.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

If i remember correctly, we had three listening choices for each game last season. Home, away and national feed.


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

So, if I understand correctly, if this fall works like last fall did, a Sirius subscriber who does not also have XM (just Sirius) will be able to listen to the entire MLB Postseason on their satellite radio. In fact, multiple broadcasts may be available. Is that what I can expect?

Thanks.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't think so. The only channels Sirius lists the games on are their internet radio channels, not their satellite channels.


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

trh said:


> I don't think so. The only channels Sirius lists the games on are their internet radio channels, not their satellite channels.


Sirius' current listings don't answer my question, which relates to games to be played in three months and broadcast by ESPN Radio, which does appear in the Sirius satellite channel list.

You may be right, but not because of anything that the current listings suggest.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I didn't base the answer just on their current schedule. You go to other satellite radio forums, and they all say 'no' to MLB on Sirius sat radio.


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you for your response. Could you link me to the forum where my question was answered?

Again, thank you.


----------

